
Maryland company files with FDA drug that cures AIDS - myrandomcomment
https://www.nbc4i.com/news/local-news/medical-company-believes-they-have-the-cure-for-hiv-aids/
======
janvidar
Thanks, I feel both valued and safe now.

The site says:

"Our European visitors are important to us.

This site is currently unavailable to visitors from the European Economic Area
while we work to ensure your data is protected in accordance with applicable
EU laws."

~~~
akie
Yeah, it's very disingenuous, what they actually should say is

"You can't use our services your government asked us to be considerate about
your personal data, and you are not important enough to make that happen"

~~~
big_chungus
Not exactly. It's an American company not trying to go to market in the EU;
why would it invest in legal compliance with European regs? Even were the
company to not store any data, there are lots of compliance steps which
companies must take to _prove_ they are operating within the law. In these
circumstances, it doesn't make sense to work on European compliance.

~~~
oliwarner
You've missed the point.

If they've no interest in going "to market" in the EU, why lie about European
visitors being valued?

What you've said isn't inaccurate, it's just not relevant to the message that
Europeans are shown.

------
Someone1234
The posted title elevates the claims over the original article:

> Medical company believes they have the cure for HIV/AIDS

HK title (at time of posting):

> Maryland company files with FDA drug that cures AIDS

Ignoring the fact that the post title erroneously removed "HIV" it also made
it misleading with the "cure" claim. Even the company themselves claim less
than the title:

> we think our project may be able to do that.

So, yes, exciting drug trial. But let's hold off on proclaiming this has
"cured" HIV/Aids until we're there.

~~~
exikyut
The title is indeed editorialization.

------
entee
They are submitting an IND, which is great but they still have Phase 1, 2 and
3 to go. It's also a cell therapy so if it works, it's likely to be quite
expensive to receive.

That said, if it works, it's a wonderful breakthrough that will hopefully spur
others.

------
eli
Pretty irresponsible way to frame this story, which is about a drug that has
never touched a human patient. Lots of HIV/AIDS drugs or even “cures” have
made it much farther than this.

------
WilTimSon
I'd be very happy if it turned out to be true but, for now, there are no real
details (at least in the article) and there's quite a ways to go before it
reaches approval. Best to see how this unfolds before jumping the gun with
celebrations.

------
andrewstuart
Title should be "cures HIV/aids".

"Cures aids" is not the same thing by a long shot.

------
wintorez
I hope the same method could be applied to cure other viral diseases as well.

------
MrEldritch
Here's a response to this article:
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/11/11/to...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/11/11/tone-
it-down)

It's a bit disingenuous to be talking about a "cure" before you've tried
something in a single human being.

------
buboard
hopefully there will be a lot more similar filings , because this is not even
in phase 1

------
jamisteven
Headline is highly misleading.

------
jinushaun
Assuming this is a real cure for HIV, I’m curious what this will do to the
HIV/AIDS charity industry. Would we still have “run for the cure”? Will red
ribbons still mean AIDS?

~~~
eli
Google the history of the March of Dimes

~~~
Ensorceled
That's a great example! They switched to supporting polio victims and then,
eventually, became a general disabled persons support charity.

